# Selling a WoW/Battle.net account?



## bumblebee_tuna

I'm finished playing World of Warcraft and I'm trying to make a quick buck.

Granted, selling accounts is frowned upon by Blizzard but I was wondering if there is a legitimate way to sell my account?

I initially went to eBay but I have a feeling it goes against their policy.  Anyone have any (practical) advice?

If anyone is interested in buying my account on an informal basis, please PM me or email me (if it's possible).  Please do not post about it in this thread.


----------



## just a noob

craigslist it so it stays in the area would be my bet


----------



## HumanMage

what does your account have to offer? I'm just curious. How much are you thinking of selling it for.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

How does $120 for all of this?

-World of Warcraft
-The Burning Crusade Expansion
-Wrath of the Lich King Expansion
-Diablo 2
-Lord of Destruction Expansion

World of Warcraft includes the following:
-Tichondrius
-Level 80 Tauren Shaman
-Master level Jewelcrafting/Mining Professions
-Modestly equipped gear
-Any other peripheral items
-Level 73 Tauren Death Kinight
-Artisan level Herbalism/Inscription Professions
-Level 71 Orc Hunter
-Artisan Level (or higher) Mining/Engineering Professions
-Level 57 Blood Elf Rogue
-Other low level charcters on various realms


----------



## HumanMage

that doesn't sound too bad for 120. You might need to go in more depth when you descripe "modestly equipped" on your shaman. I like how you throw in the battle.net things as well. Just in case someone wants to play Diablo


----------



## epidemik

Blizzard EULA said:
			
		

> You may not purchase, sell, gift or trade any Account, or offer to purchase, sell, gift or trade any Account, and any such attempt shall be null and void.



Blizzard does not allow you to transfer ownership of your account in anyway. Sorry (but you did agree to that).


----------

